# Is my d600 dead?



## TheStupidForeigner (Jul 16, 2015)

I just bought a nikon d600 used, it was well used and priced as such but since it arrived I have not been able to get it to work... When I first turned it on it would just flash low battery and nothing, not any of the buttons at all would do anything. I don't have a working charger at the moment so it could simply be that the battery is low, but a friend told me nikon cameras still dont behave like this on a low/dead battery. Is this true? 

I've also noticed there is an E shown when the power is off, which is also shown on the photo given on auction. Does anyone know what this E stands for because my only guess is Error.... 

Does anyone have any suggestion for me? Is the camera actually faulty or does it just need a working charger to charge the battery and good to go?

Here is a photo of the E, pretty much just an E though...
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNjAw/z/AzUAAOSwNSxVOQ96/$_57.JPG


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 16, 2015)

do you have a card in it? I think the "E" is in the spot where it shows how many pictures you have left. 
not sure exactly what it would do with a low battery, but I do remember my cameras not working when the battery got too low...I just dont remember to what degree they stopped working.  I would go buy a charger NOW and get a charged battery in there to find out. if you bought it on ebay you can return it for a refund if it was listed in working condition, even if the seller says no refunds.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 16, 2015)

Is there a card in the camera? If so, is it full?


----------



## raventepes (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like it just needs a memory card. That's the typical display for when one isn't in the body.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 16, 2015)

E is no card (Empty). I guess a really low battery could keep the E on with nothing else lighting up when turing the camera on. 
I think I have always had a charged battery and card on hand for the used cameras I have bought.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok well I just put a card in and the E changed to 85. About the battery issue, basically right now it is turned on, shows a bunch of stuff like iso and wb and the battery has a tiny piece of black bar, when I press any button at all the iso-auto and battery logo flash, the only thing that is different is if i press the shutter they flash and the "85" changes to "r09". I should have had a new charger delivered on monday but am still waiting as DHL are on strike where I live


----------



## unpopular (Jul 17, 2015)

On r09 - it's normal:

what does r06 or r09 mean on Nikon DSLR when shutter halfway depressed - Photo.net Nikon Forum

Are you able to get an exposure at all?


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jul 17, 2015)

unpopular said:


> On r09 - it's normal:
> 
> what does r06 or r09 mean on Nikon DSLR when shutter halfway depressed - Photo.net Nikon Forum
> 
> Are you able to get an exposure at all?



Nope, nothing at all... Have tried with the lens in and the lens off. Also been trying over and over for about a week now, took the battery in and out 5 times or more... nothing..


----------



## Braineack (Jul 17, 2015)

*crazy idea: * charge the battery.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jul 17, 2015)

Braineack said:


> *crazy idea: * charge the battery.


If the battery charger ever shows up I will... But if the camera is already dead I will tell DHL to return the charger to sender and return the dead camera body. I dont want to pay 70USD for a charger I don't even need.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey unplug your monitor from the wall.


do you do it?



do it.




seriously,  before you read any more.





ok...



























.... your monitor isn't broken.


----------



## goooner (Jul 17, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > *crazy idea: * charge the battery.
> ...


I guess the initial mistake was buying the camera without a charger. You can of course go to your nearest shop and 'borrow' a charged battery and check 'in shop' if the camera is working.


----------



## chris (Jul 17, 2015)

You need the charger. The indicator as you describe it is showing that there is hardly any charge left in the battery - probably just enough to power the LCD display.and no more.

I think that R09 shows the number of shots that the buffer will hold for any particular setting, thus if you shoot in a continuous burst you can take 9 shots and then the camera will stop until at least some of the data in the buffer is downloaded to the card.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 17, 2015)

Sooner or later the battery will be totally dead if it isn't already.
And Nikon did not include the hand crank power unit on any models.

used chargers by Nikon or 3rd party are available all over the place for cheap.  Just make sure DHL isn't handling the shipping.


----------



## wezza13 (Jul 17, 2015)

It'll simply be that the battery needs charging!

When it's so low it limits what it can do. It won't take a pic that's for sure.

Seriously, grab a charger and all will (/should) be fine.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 17, 2015)

by the way, the battery is used for other cameras.
So If you know anyone with a
d7x00, d6x0, d750, d8x0 camera
then go use their charger.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> by the way, the battery is used for other cameras.
> So If you know anyone with a
> d7x00, d6x0, d750, d8x0 camera
> then go use their charger.



Or just take your camera to their place and ask to try their (known) good battery in your camera for 2 seconds.


----------



## PaulWog (Jul 18, 2015)

Why is this thread still a thing?

"Is my camera dead? The battery is at 0% and I don't have a charger."

Is my car broken? It ran out of gas.
Is my laptop broken? I used it for 10 hours and now it won't turn on. I left the charger at home.
Has this wine gone bad? Nothing is coming out of the bottle.

This thread is a serious one, right? No one is pulling anyone's chain here?


----------



## wezza13 (Jul 18, 2015)

PaulWog said:


> Why is this thread still a thing?
> 
> "Is my camera dead? The battery is at 0% and I don't have a charger."
> 
> ...



I thought that it may have been a wind-up at one point!

Pages 8 and 28 of the D600 manual explain that the viewfinder will dim and the camera will operate in a very limited function when battery is exhausted.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jul 19, 2015)

I thought I had explained in the original post that I have never used nikon before and was told by a regular nikon user that when the battery is dead it does not behave like this, which was why I wanted to ask on here if that information was right. But anyway.... I finally managed to find a working charger and the camera is indeed working now that the battery is charged, not sure how my friend had such bad information...

BUT... The problem now is the condition of the photos..... I guess the sensor is completely f***ed... Not just spots but huge smudges on the left side.... I took this photo of a clean white sheet of paper at f16, tried 2 different lenses and is exactly the same. Any suggestions what I should do? Is it cleanable or even if it is, is this a sign that it might have the sensor oil issues that I have heard d600s have.

Please, does anyone have any advice for me? This is an absolute nightmare...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep. You got yerself a dirty sensor.  Cleaning is easy-peasy.

As for exposure, every meter in the world will want to turn a white sheet of paper gray.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jul 19, 2015)

nerwin said:


> So you are taking a picture of a white sheet of paper in which is completely underexposed at f/16. Most DSLRs will look like this.



I know that it is underexposed but I posted this one because it made the dust and dirt on the left side more obvious to see, although they are still obvious even when taking a normal photo of a normal scene at a normal exposure. I already tried rocket blowing it and the built in sensor cleaner but didn't seem to help much.

Does anyone know how long Nikon would usually take to repair something? Like a matter of days or more like months? Because I once waited 2 months to have a cellphone repaired...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> Does anyone know how long Nikon would usually take to repair something? Like a matter of days or more like months? Because I once waited 2 months to have a cellphone repaired...



Just buy a proper cleaning kit and clean it yourself.  Takes all of 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2015)

clean it yourself, or send it to Nikon, and get it back about 8-9 days later cleaned with a new shutter and one step closer to getting a brand new in box D610 if it starts doing that again.

click the link in here, fill out the info it needs and print out a free shipping label:

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Service-...ers-of-the-Nikon-D600-Digital-SLR-Camera.html


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jul 19, 2015)

Braineack said:


> clean it yourself, or send it to Nikon, and get it back about 8-9 days later cleaned with a new shutter and one step closer to getting a brand new in box D610 if it starts doing that again.
> 
> click the link in here, fill out the info it needs and print out a free shipping label:
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Service-...ers-of-the-Nikon-D600-Digital-SLR-Camera.html




Yeah think I will have to try that, only thing is I live in Germany so I hope they have the same deal here...


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2015)

Should, but might want to get in touch with the eu nikon first.

using tapatalk.


----------



## wezza13 (Jul 19, 2015)

They do have the same deal in Europe.

I'm in the UK and checked that we in the EU can send them in for repair if they have the oil fault, etc.


----------

